# Is anyone catching REAL jumbos? Where?



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ive seen lots of posts about getting your perch tickets. How many tickets of jumbos? Maybe not yet. Just curious. I will be out soon. Usually out of Wildwood or 72nd. I like going at the end when the lake is a little cooler. What say you?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I think central basin fish are much bigger on average than western basin fish.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Conny's getting huge fish. 13-14 inchers


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

80+ lbs last Sunday 180 fish. No sorting...

Conneaut Ohio is the Yellow Perch capital of the world...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Conneaut , Ohio. You'll be glad you did .
My last trip was Thursday we had 120
Weighed 55# at the cleaners .lots of fish over 11"


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Geneva - 90 perch 51 lbs. biggest was 13.5".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> 80+ lbs last Sunday 180 fish. No sorting...
> 
> Conneaut Ohio is the Yellow Perch capital of the world...
> 
> ...


Hit the nail right on the head Jeff, nuff said.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Double J said:


> Conneaut , Ohio. You'll be glad you did .
> My last trip was Thursday we had 120
> Weighed 55# at the cleaners .lots of fish over 11"


When going perching out of Conneaut who are the local folks that we should purchase our bait from? Also, are there any fish cleaners in that area?
Thanks.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just fried up some conny jumbos last night.., I've been fishing Erie for about 40 years now and I'm telling you.. We are getting jumbos in 70' off conny. Some of the biggest perch on average I've ever seen


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmm thanks. I know I can get jumbos out of Cleveland pretty regular at the right time. This week or next. Cleveland will be as good or better than Conny. Thanks. Ill wait till the Cleveland jumbos come in. Pretty soon I think.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Papaw smith ....I have my own bait but it is sold near the ramp at snug harbor or
Down at the gas dock . My clients get theirs cleaned a lot at northbound which is just south of the ramp . There's a good diner across the street to pass time while your world class , best and biggest yellow jumbos on Erie get cleaned .


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> When going perching out of Conneaut who are the local folks that we should purchase our bait from? Also, are there any fish cleaners in that area?
> Thanks.


Snug Harbor has bait and fish cleaning. The owner Jack always treats us right and gives us plenty of minnows.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

When fishing out of conny how far is the run to the perch typically. Never been that far east and was thinking of making the trip next weekend weather permitting 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

ekriet9 said:


> When fishing out of conny how far is the run to the perch typically. Never been that far east and was thinking of making the trip next weekend weather permitting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Last weekend we got our 180 perch in 58ft. But you can expect to go out as far as 70ft and catch fish, just have to find them. The perch have been very scattered this fall for some reason, i suspect its because of the walleye that are roaming around in by the perch. We caught 2 eyes while perch fishing and the one was a 31". Expect to go out at least 6+ miles for the main perch pack. Hope this wind dies down and good luck!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

CarpetBagger said:


> 80+ lbs last Sunday 180 fish. No sorting...
> 
> Conneaut Ohio is the Yellow Perch capital of the world...
> 
> ...


no doubt it's the yellow perch capital of US waters of Lake Erie.....but that's all i'm gonna say


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

bergs8034 said:


> Hmm thanks. I know I can get jumbos out of Cleveland pretty regular at the right time. This week or next. Cleveland will be as good or better than Conny. Thanks. Ill wait till the Cleveland jumbos come in. Pretty soon I think.


Sooooooooooo, what was the purpose of your original post then????


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

JC heir said:


> Sooooooooooo, what was the purpose of your original post then????


Soooooooo, that's exactly what is was a wondering....


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

I go out of Cleveland and somehow this turned into a Conny love fest. Ill be fine Not driving out to Conny. Good for Conny. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

bergs8034 said:


> I go out of Cleveland and somehow this turned into a Conny love fest. Ill be fine Not driving out to Conny. Good for Conny. That is all. Carry on.


Your post clearly said "Is anyone catching REAL jumbos? Where?"

They simply answered your questions..... What's with the attitude and rudeness????


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

its kinda like a Bass tourny, when they leave the ramp they drive to other side of lake to fish and the guys on that side drive to the side those guys just left! human nature


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry, didn't mean to upset anyones applecart. Just seemed odd that the op. Got lots of good advice then went a totally different direction. I got a son likee that LOL.


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I fished conny/bula, wildwood, and the huron area for perch, if you want jumbos go to the conny area. 3 to a pound in huron and wildwood .65 pound average Bula. You can get more jumbos in cleveland than the western basin but not a whole cooler full. Now as far as size goes I prefer to eat the 8 to 10 inchers over the jumbos.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Not the definitive answer by any means but last week at Geneva a solo limit of decent 10 inch fish but only one fish I would classify as a true jumbo. I guess everyone has their opinion of what one is. After catching a bunch of 8 inch fish a fat 10-11 inch seems like a jumbo, but they're not...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bergs8034 said:


> Hmm thanks. I know I can get jumbos out of Cleveland pretty regular at the right time. This week or next. Cleveland will be as good or better than Conny. Thanks. Ill wait till the Cleveland jumbos come in. Pretty soon I think.


Cleveland is not or ever will be better than conny, period.

I have had tons and tons of great days of perching off Cleveland and a couple of my best days in my life off Avon but Conny smokes all ports on the south shore. I personally don't need to catch 12-13 inch fish all day, as long I can have fast action and go home with 9's and up I am more than happy. Especially if I don't need to spend a ton on fuel.


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

Double J said:


> Conneaut , Ohio. You'll be glad you did .
> My last trip was Thursday we had 120
> Weighed 55# at the cleaners .lots of fish over 11"



Can you recommend a charter for a couple Western Basin fishermen? We were going to trailer up Friday morning, then decided without knowing the area/wind/conditions, we'd simply rather pay to play.

Now the question, with who? I am not trolling for GPS numbers, rather a simple recommendation of a solid charter captain in Conneaut

Anyone?


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

We too were at Conny last Thursday-it was still dark when we went out-saw marks at 62 fow-went to 71and marked a few-it was pretty much up and down-many 13 plus-we were in between the two packs by ourselves-many guys complaining-tried 3 times to call guys in-no one believed me. Done at 930-left about 1030-slow ride in. Was way more than one footers.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

fishon667 said:


> We too were at Conny last Thursday-it was still dark when we went out-saw marks at 62 fow-went to 71and marked a few-it was pretty much up and down-many 13 plus-we were in between the two packs by ourselves-many guys complaining-tried 3 times to call guys in-no one believed me. Done at 930-left about 1030-slow ride in. Was way more than one footers.


Nice job , we struggled until our 3rd move then it was on fire for us


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ya I like the forecast sometimes, 1 foot or less can mean.. 1 foot with an occasional 5 footer Ha Ha


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

laker-dynasty said:


> Can you recommend a charter for a couple Western Basin fishermen? We were going to trailer up Friday morning, then decided without knowing the area/wind/conditions, we'd simply rather pay to play.
> 
> Now the question, with who? I am not trolling for GPS numbers, rather a simple recommendation of a solid charter captain in Conneaut
> 
> Anyone?


Try CarpetBagger here on OGF. Not sure if he's pulled his boat yet.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

One thing about Conny is that the perch are usually always there. May have to check different depths but usually will find them. Couple that with hundreds of boats fishing for them on a consistent basis....gives you a good idea of how many perch hang in that area. The size this year has been awesome.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Cleveland is not or ever will be better than conny, period.
> 
> I have had tons and tons of great days of perching off Cleveland and a couple of my best days in my life off Avon but Conny smokes all ports on the south shore. I personally don't need to catch 12-13 inch fish all day, as long I can have fast action and go home with 9's and up I am more than happy. Especially if I don't need to spend a ton on fuel.


I agree with K here,the fish are bigger in Fairport vs Cleveland and Conny perch are by far bigger on average over anywhere else. We'll be in Conny this weekend to fill the freezer for the winter,in Conny consider a Jumbo is 12in or bigger,we kept nothing less then 10 last time but to us those were small.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

rattletraprex said:


> I agree with K here,the fish are bigger in Fairport vs Cleveland and Conny perch are by far bigger on average over anywhere else. We'll be in Conny this weekend to fill the freezer for the winter,in Conny consider a Jumbo is 12in or bigger,we kept nothing less then 10 last time but to us those were small.


I plan to go to Conny too, let's hope weather cooperates !
I have some excited customers coming !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

laker-dynasty said:


> Can you recommend a charter for a couple Western Basin fishermen? We were going to trailer up Friday morning, then decided without knowing the area/wind/conditions, we'd simply rather pay to play.
> 
> Now the question, with who? I am not trolling for GPS numbers, rather a simple recommendation of a solid charter captain in Conneaut
> 
> Anyone?


There is a headboat that usually makes 2 trips out of Conny daily if youre interested in that. Called the P.C. Queen. Dont have any info on it but I"m sure you can find it in the net. BO on ch 14


----------



## Reelin Good (Sep 3, 2009)

where is the best launch ramp for Conneat for a small boat?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

At the end of rt 7 
Conneaut harbor


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There is a headboat that usually makes 2 trips out of Conny daily if youre interested in that. Called the P.C. Queen. Dont have any info on it but I"m sure you can find it in the net. BO on ch 14


Thanks, that's the one we found. Booked 3 tix for a Friday afternoon trip, can only HOPE (our 1st trip) is as good as the trips you all are making.

Thanks


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

offshore24 said:


> Your post clearly said "Is anyone catching REAL jumbos? Where?"
> 
> They simply answered your questions..... What's with the attitude and rudeness????


Relax. I was responding to an above post from eyedreamm. Im not rude im a nice person. Sorry I hurt your feelings. Wow!


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

Way to go Conny guys. I fish out of Cleveland and will be pulling the jumbos here as well. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JC heir said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to upset anyones applecart. Just seemed odd that the op. Got lots of good advice then went a totally different direction. I got a son likee that LOL.



I got one of them too, and he's going on 40!WTH?


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

JC heir said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to upset anyones applecart. Just seemed odd that the op. Got lots of good advice then went a totally different direction. I got a son likee that LOL.


No need to apologize. Nothing is upset. Instead of writing "anyone" I should of wrote "Cleveland". Thanks for the Conny reports everyone. Im looking for jumbos around Cleveland. Around all of the usual landmarks. The Hospital, The Twin towers, Crib, Goldcoast ,Lighthouse ,stadium etc etc.


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> Cleveland is not or ever will be better than conny, period.
> 
> I have had tons and tons of great days of perching off Cleveland and a couple of my best days in my life off Avon but Conny smokes all ports on the south shore. I personally don't need to catch 12-13 inch fish all day, as long I can have fast action and go home with 9's and up I am more than happy. Especially if I don't need to spend a ton on fuel.


Columbia station to Conneaut saves fuel? Whatever. Ill be fine in Cleveland and if anyone has any reports of Cleveland jumbos id like to hear about it. Everyone is a critic. Geez. Tuff crowd. Now comes the follow up posts about how its my fault and I asked for it. Pile on. Please I need more profound perspective on this. lmfao.`


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bergs8034 said:


> Columbia station to Conneaut saves fuel? Whatever. Ill be fine in Cleveland and if anyone has any reports of Cleveland jumbos id like to hear about it. Everyone is a critic. Geez. Tuff crowd. Now comes the follow up posts about how its my fault and I asked for it. Pile on. Please I need more profound perspective on this. lmfao.`


You obviously don't see I'm staying and fishing IN Cleveland no way will I drive to conny just for perch 2 inches bigger reward vs cost doest add up. I fish close to home if I can. Last 3 trips to cleveland I pounded limits easy recently conny size no good enough limits yes


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok. I do want jumbos. Out of Cleveland. Im looking for that report. Not Philosophy and opinions. Just reports.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 12, 2012)

I did good out of cleveland the other day. Go out of edge water and hang a right. Continue for 50 miles.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

You won't get "jumbos" by going out on two day old reports. You have to fish for them, find then, and catch them. They move around and sometimes the big ones just don't want to bite.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> You won't get "jumbos" by going out on two day old reports. You have to fish for them, find then, and catch them. They move around and sometimes the big ones just don't want to bite.


Right on. Last Tues got into one of the largest catches of the year size wise. Went out to the exact same numbers on Weds, smaller fish. Made a move and wound up with bigger fish but not like the day before. Has happened to me on more than one occasion over the years. BO on 14


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

MEISTERICS said:


> You won't get "jumbos" by going out on two day old reports. You have to fish for them, find then, and catch them. They move around and sometimes the big ones just don't want to bite.


OK thanks for that. Ive been doing it all wrong for 25yrs and now you have set me straight. What was i thinking?. Those fish move around. Good lookin out. Such helpful information. You cant put a price on that. I cant get enough of your wisdom. Im learning as i go. With your help some day i might be as wise as you and prevent myself from asking and posting such dumb questions. I have learned alot about Conny vs Cleveland thanks to the posters on this sight and i have learned that some people dnt really like to catch a limit of jumbos. They would rather not. Lots of helpers out there willing to share opinions and philosophies.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bergs8034 said:


> OK thanks for that. Ive been doing it all wrong for 25yrs and now you have set me straight. What was i thinking?. Those fish move around. Good lookin out. Such helpful information. You cant put a price on that. I cant get enough of your wisdom. Im learning as i go. With your help some day i might be as wise as you and prevent myself from asking and posting such dumb questions. I have learned alot about Conny vs Cleveland thanks to the posters on this sight and i have learned that some people dnt really like to catch a limit of jumbos. They would rather not. Lots of helpers out there willing to share opinions and philosophies.


Well you would think after 25 years you would know exactly where to catch them OR wait your one of those fisherman who wait till they see great reports, use someone else spot then go out and catch them and then think they are the man right!!??? Stay on the couch, right where you are and leave it up to the REAL fisherman to go out and FIND a bite for themselves. 

If you joined OGF to get spoon fed information. Here a fork!


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

Lotta good information here if you don't mind weeding through the hurt feelings and big egos.

Go Bucks!


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

I am fishing Conneaut tomorrow on the PC Queen, that being said IF I knew I could do just as well fishing out of Cleveland, I would. Its the allure of Conneaut that's drawing us in, "Please let us do great for one day so the legend continues" (that was a message to the fishing Gods lol) 

P.S. I'm heading to PC Queen Head boat where I hope to be spoon fed a spot to catch perch the size of footballs, perch much bigger than those available here in the far Western Basin.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

bergs8034 said:


> OK thanks for that. Ive been doing it all wrong for 25yrs and now you have set me straight. What was i thinking?. Those fish move around. Good lookin out. Such helpful information. You cant put a price on that. I cant get enough of your wisdom. Im learning as i go. With your help some day i might be as wise as you and prevent myself from asking and posting such dumb questions. I have learned alot about Conny vs Cleveland thanks to the posters on this sight and i have learned that some people dnt really like to catch a limit of jumbos. They would rather not. Lots of helpers out there willing to share opinions and philosophies.



Sounds like you should be the one teaching instead of playing the role of the student. 

My response was honest and genuine. Sorry that offends you.

Just curious what you definition of a jumbo is? Mine is 12 or better and doesn't get that classification until it touches 12 on the tape. I have never caught or seen someone with a limit if what I call jumbos. 

My picture is the best day I have had with a 4 man limit. All of the pictured fish are over 12 with some in the 13's. Very short of a "jumbo"limit. Very beatable but not day in and day out. 

Please share pictures of your jumbo limits.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

MEISTERICS said:


> Please share pictures of your jumbo limits.


Man, that's one clean cooler! Where's all the blood and puked up shiners?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

according to my calculations, the avg. adult male toe is 2.5 to 3 inches long. Looking at your toe in the pic and the fish in the cooler i would say you r fish are only 8 inchers maybe


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> Well you would think after 25 years you would know exactly where to catch them OR wait your one of those fisherman who wait till they see great reports, use someone else spot then go out and catch them and then think they are the man right!!??? Stay on the couch, right where you are and leave it up to the REAL fisherman to go out and FIND a bite for themselves.
> 
> If you joined OGF to get spoon fed information. Here a fork!


Wow do you all see this? I cant believe there is such a person that would find fault with another person asking about the jumbo bite out of Cleveland on a Fishing website. Lake Erie fishing reports. What a hater. I share anything with anybody with no prejudice. Unbelievable that you would deduct that about me because of my inquiry. "im the man" Wow whats in your head? Hey whatever man. Your unreal. I find the fish. I don't need my hand held by you or anybody else. Just asking. Ill be damned if your gonna judge me. Your one of those losers that thinks you and your crownys own the lake. You need a slap. Thanks for nuthin Wack Job! Koo Koo ....Koo Koo "Your the Man"


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

bergs8034 said:


> Wow do you all see this? I cant believe there is such a person that would find fault with another person asking about the jumbo bite out of Cleveland on a Fishing website. Lake Erie fishing reports. What a hater. I share anything with anybody with no prejudice. Unbelievable that you would deduct that about me because of my inquiry. "im the man" Wow whats in your head? Hey whatever man. Your unreal. I find the fish. I don't need my hand held by you or anybody else. Just asking. Ill be damned if your gonna judge me. Your one of those losers that thinks you and your crownys own the lake. You need a slap. Thanks for nuthin Wack Job! Koo Koo ....Koo Koo "Your the Man"


Dude, you have been a member of this site ah since September of this year. If you have all this experience why bother with a great learning tool like ogf? You asked a question and you got good answers. The guys on here know their $hit. You bash them for their answers. 
I will tell you right now your not gonna make any friends here and I'm damn sure someone coming off the water with a box of "jumbos" isn't gonna share there spot with you...


Maybe you should put some time in here with some positive things before you just sign up and start bashing.


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

eyedreamn said:


> Dude, you have been a member of this site ah since September of this year. If you have all this experience why bother with a great learning tool like ogf? You asked a question and you got good answers. The guys on here know their $hit. You bash them for their answers.
> I will tell you right now your not gonna make any friends here and I'm damn sure someone coming off the water with a box of "jumbos" isn't gonna share there spot with you...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should put some time in here with some positive things before you just sign up and start bashing.


Don't call me dude. Don't tell me what I shoulda woulda coulda done. I posted a question and I got attacked and judged and all kinds of unwanted opinions and philosophies. This is basically 7-8 self absorbed jerks stroking each other about how great they think they are. I don't need to be attacked by lesser fisherman. You all follow the pack and do the same things. Your not original and your not special. I just asked about jumbos and look what I got. Something wrong with this group. Ill be fine. Pathetic and small minded. People get off on twisting things and then attacking is just nuts.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay dude...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

. Go find them jumbos guy.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Lmao .......:d


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

He's all about those jumbos, bout those jumbos, no treble


----------



## bergs8034 (Sep 21, 2014)

eyedreamn said:


> Okay dude...


All you need to know about the above. Keep on dreamin. Strange indeed.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I stand corrected. The original pic isn't as stated. That's from last year off Avon fishing with Kevin. Still an awesome grade of fish. Here is the right one, I had to find it off an old phone. These were both 150 qrt coolers , count the fish in each pic. This one is from Connie. I have seen as good quality from canada.

Thanks for making me double check that picture. The clean cooler and Kevin's foot gave it away. I also Found some other pics I need to save so the effort was worth it.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

This is great I love it. Fighting over perch. What happened to the good ole days. I cant believe i can still post on here.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry but those fish look very small, how about a reference, like a ruler? I guess 7-8 inchers again. seriously, not htat i care.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I would think the fact that it's a 150 quart cooler would be a excellent reference. The 3 hinges can prove it's at least that size. If you don't believe it, oh well I won't argue with you. Nothing to prove and off the subject.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fattest 7-8 inch fish I've ever seen....all look like jumbos to me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is a better pic, the other ones were in another cooler and we took out the slobs to count them, this is a huge cooler as jared said you can see the 3 hinges, when they are all 12 + with no size variation it's hard to tell. Only going to get better as fall progresses.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread is hilarious, I don't see Bergs lasting very long on this site. Looks like he was a lurker for a long time until the website changed the format to only Registered members can view reports. Now registers and comes onto the 'Reports' section asking for your spot to catch jumbo's, meanwhile insulting and calling 'lesser fisherman' of those that respond to him with any negativity. Ok dude......

Kevin, that's a FAT perch there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

nooffseason said:


> This thread is hilarious, I don't see Bergs lasting very long on this site. Looks like he was a lurker for a long time until the website changed the format to only Registered members can view reports. Now registers and comes onto the 'Reports' section asking for your spot to catch jumbo's, meanwhile insulting and calling 'lesser fisherman' of those that respond to him with any negativity..


Pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

nice catch Kgone!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

lmao, you guys are so touchy


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

i agree. it seems like this is the last place left on the face of the earth where you can go online and give/recieve good info, etc. and not deal with all of the bull&$^^&.

"Don't let your high's get too high...or your "low's get too low!"


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Now you hurt my feelings and insulted my Perch too! Is there a White Snapper off Cleveland?or or just on OGF?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Unbelievable. Would someone just tell him where to catch the jumbos off Cleveland?? Since I read the Plain Dealer at breakfast this entertained me during lunch though


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

BlueMax said:


> Unbelievable. Would someone just tell him where to catch the jumbos off Cleveland?? Since I read the Plain Dealer at breakfast this entertained me during lunch though


OK... :B close to the bottom.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> sorry but those fish look very small, how about a reference, like a ruler? I guess 7-8 inchers again. seriously, not htat i care.


Then why bother replying?


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I know where the jumbo's are... The bluegill on the left was over 10"


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

jeepdude64 said:


> I know where the jumbo's are... The bluegill on the left was over 10"


Nice fish !!!!:B


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

On the moon?

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

I've said it once and I'll say it again. My wife tells me she's as happy with a six inch perch as she is a twelve inch perch. She wouldn't lie about something like that would she?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MEISTERICS said:


> I stand corrected. The original pic isn't as stated. That's from last year off Avon fishing with Kevin. Still an awesome grade of fish. Here is the right one, I had to find it off an old phone. These were both 150 qrt coolers , count the fish in each pic. This one is from Connie. I have seen as good quality from canada.
> 
> Thanks for making me double check that picture. The clean cooler and Kevin's foot gave it away. I also Found some other pics I need to save so the effort was worth it.


Now we're talkin some nice perch! I knew that was a huge cooler in the first pic and there weren't 4 limits in it! WTG!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

preacherman said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again. My wife tells me she's as happy with a six inch perch as she is a twelve inch perch. She wouldn't lie about something like that would she?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


LMAO-plus just swallowed my dip!
Also, some lurkers should just stay that!


----------

